# Test



## Jean1234 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Tony S (Jul 10, 2013)

Look !!  It's flying.     lol


----------



## Benco (Jul 10, 2013)

Fail, whatever he was chasing...you missed.


----------



## Tony S (Jul 10, 2013)

My guess it the test was in posting a picture here in the forum.  :thumbup:


----------



## Jean1234 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ha!  I was just making sure the picture posted the way I wanted it to. I didn't think anybody would actually look at this part of the forum.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 10, 2013)

Some of us go to "New Posts" where anything unread shows up.


----------



## Tony S (Jul 10, 2013)

We look for entertainment wherever we can find it.


----------

